# Phalaenopsis fimbriata



## Felix (May 11, 2015)

I find this species quite lovely and collected a few plants over the last year. Now many plants have their first bloom (sadly, no plant turned out to be the subspecies sumatrana which is my very favorite). 
Phal. fimbriata is very easy to grow, I have good experiences with CHC. You can keep it moist all the time and give good fertilizer if you have warm conditions, then the plants will grow very good. They are surprisingly floriferous in comparison to related species of the subgenus Polychilos. 
The blooms have a slight fragrance but I can't define it yet. 

#1






#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10




#11




Some habitus:


----------



## bigleaf (May 11, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## Wendy (May 11, 2015)

I'll take #1 and #7 please. All are beautiful though.


----------



## cnycharles (May 11, 2015)

Nice


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2015)

OK. Another one on my wish list.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 13, 2015)

you sure do have a collection of them!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2015)

Very nice. Send me this one please! 


Felix said:


>


----------



## rbedard (May 13, 2015)

Number nine, number nine ...


----------



## bigleaf (May 13, 2015)

I like number 9 too. How long has it been opened?


----------



## Felix (May 13, 2015)

Yes number 9 is the flattest (but still not totally flat) and has a better shape. But that is not that important for me, I also like the typical curved tepals of that species - real Phal. fimbriata have curves! They may even be more curvy for me. 

Number 9 has been opened since at least 6 days.


----------



## bigleaf (May 13, 2015)

Thank you. Hopefully there will be flasks/seedlings available in the future.


----------

